# Wow it's slow



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Not a single offer in 2.5 hours on dd or gh
And obv the dd meter says busy with 2 of the 3 bars full... I usually start at home and do a little cleaning til I get my 1st order then go from there... My house is quite spotless now lol


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Detroit Mi here.
Were even slow .
This week and last is total garbage.
Lucky i offer private taxi services .Handful of pax keep me out of trouble.
Trouble is when its slow dd offers that nasty slap in the face offer of 3 dollars . Strong pass keep cleaning .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> Not a single offer in 2.5 hours on dd or gh
> And obv the dd meter says busy with 2 of the 3 bars full... I usually start at home and do a little cleaning til I get my 1st order then go from there... My house is quite spotless now lol


In NYC suburbs GH is the slowest I've ever seen it the last several days. It's so slow I kept re booting the app and then my phone thinking they may not be seeing me! :roflmao: DD has flooded the market with new drivers so the offer volume is going down and the offer values are dropping. Just got to ride it out.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like turtles, but they're so dang slow.



Seamus said:


> In NYC suburbs GH is the slowest I've ever seen it the last several days. It's so slow I kept re booting the app and then my phone thinking they may not be seeing me! :roflmao: DD has flooded the market with new drivers so the offer volume is going down and the offer values are dropping. Just got to ride it out.












Yep, ants with little patience, will be forced to find their honey elsewhere.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Update today. dead . 4 offers accepted trash. 1 Pizza was spiked like a foot ball ! 
So i park at the building about 15 floors huge building . Park walk in wait for a elevator . Slowest elevator ghetto trash living. 
Pot smoke coming from every crack . walk some more . total time to get to the apartment door about 7 minutes. 
I look at my app click arrived delivered no tip ! For the celebration for the pizza delivery i spiked the pizza down like a football player scoring a TOUCHDOWN !! Enjoy your pizza you trash !
Yes i am in a great mood .


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

How dirty is your attic or basement?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> How dirty is your attic or basement?


What's an attic or basement?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Update today. dead . 4 offers accepted trash. 1 Pizza was spiked like a foot ball !
> So i park at the building about 15 floors huge building . Park walk in wait for a elevator . Slowest elevator ghetto trash living.
> Pot smoke coming from every crack . walk some more . total time to get to the apartment door about 7 minutes.
> I look at my app click arrived delivered no tip ! For the celebration for the pizza delivery i spiked the pizza down like a football player scoring a TOUCHDOWN !! Enjoy your pizza you trash !
> Yes i am in a great mood .


Contactless delivery has its privilege.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Contactless delivery has its privilege.


i heard nothing about it in my reviews yet . There prob used to it. 
There 0 star would be meaningless to me anyways.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

This month should be better for RS in nyc, schools opening and outdoor dinning just got approved today. I believe it won’t be long before the entertainment industry will start reopening as well.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Queermo opens up OUTDOOR dining and it'll be snowing in a week lol
Genius


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> This month should be better for RS in nyc, schools opening and outdoor dinning just got approved today. I believe it won't be long before the entertainment industry will start reopening as well.


Yeah, until some bozos shut it down, because somebody had the sniffles.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I'm guessing that a slew of fresh drivers were added to the mix and they're busy giving them their honeymoon period. Those clowns will start stealing food and screwing things up and they'll lean back on us real hard when they realize we're picky but reliable and professional.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Dead in Glen Ellyn and DuPage.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm guessing that a slew of fresh drivers were added to the mix and they're busy giving them their honeymoon period. Those clowns will start stealing food and screwing things up and they'll lean back on us real hard when they realize we're picky but reliable and professional.


Honestly I might have to take my words back, I can't even reach 500 anymore per day with all these new drivers.


----------

